# MPT2.0 driver for LSI SAS 2008/2108



## babel17 (Jun 3, 2009)

I apologize if this is not right place to ask this question.

Is there any development being done for an MPT 2.0 driver to support LSI's new SAS2008 and SAS2108 chips (SAS 6.0Gbit)?

--Brian


----------



## hsdhilon (Aug 10, 2009)

Hello Guys,
   The only reference I found regarding SAS2008 and FreeBSD is this post. I am also looking for FreeBSD support on LSI's new SAS2008 chipset and was wondering if there is any activity on this.

I do have the hardware and can set it up for remote access if any of the developers would like to take a look at it.

Thanks,
Harp Dhillon


----------



## FLAGEL (Feb 2, 2010)

I too am wondering if there is any more info regarding this issue.


----------



## joel@ (Feb 2, 2010)

I believe scottl@ is working on it.


----------



## FLAGEL (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks for the info Joel, you don't happen to know how far off Scott is?

I know 2108 should work fine with mfi(4) but I have no idea how big the differences between 2008 and 2108 are. I suppose it's the mfi(4)-driver that should pick up support for 2008.

The reason I'm asking is because we were hoping to use eight standalone 2108-based controllers and two 2008-based onboard controllers for our storage, but as support for S2008 is currently lacking we'll probably have to go with two 1068-based controllers.


----------



## joel@ (Feb 2, 2010)

Ask him yourself.


----------



## Sanych (Apr 26, 2010)

Hello, guys!

Does anyone have any news about these new LSI cards support?
I wrote Scott an email, but got no answer. 

I've tried the FreeBSD driver for this card http://www.lsi.com/channel/products/megaraid/sassata/9240-4i/index.html (which seems to be built on the same chip). But there are only drivers for 6.4 and 7.0 RELEASE. The last one is compiling on the 7.2, but seems fail to work. Even it is possible to make it up running on the 7. branch, I need support on the 8.0-RELEASE.

Hope the driver will be ready soon, older LSI devices are being disappearing from stocks, and we need to buy newer ones.


----------



## Matty (Aug 23, 2010)

any update on the LSISAS 2008 driver?


----------



## Demonster (Sep 12, 2010)

http://www.lsi.com/channel/products/megaraid/sassata/9240-4i/index.html
FreeBSD 6.x, 7.x, and 8.x (MegaRAID Release 4.5.2) from 03-SEP-10. But still only 32 bit?


----------



## joel@ (Sep 13, 2010)

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/p4-projects/2010-September/036699.html


----------



## rms888 (Sep 17, 2010)

Using 6.4-RELEASE amd64, tried the drivers from LSI from MegaRAID release 4.2 to the latest one, but it seems the drivers they supply are all 32-bit drivers...

When I recompile the kernel it hits this exception showing the driver isn't 64 bit...


```
=======================================================================
/usr/src/sys/dev/mfi/mfi.c: In function `mfi_alloc_skinny_memory':
/usr/src/sys/dev/mfi/mfi.c:668: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size
/usr/src/sys/dev/mfi/mfi.c:702: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size
/usr/src/sys/dev/mfi/mfi.c:703: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size
/usr/src/sys/dev/mfi/mfi.c:708: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size
/usr/src/sys/dev/mfi/mfi.c:708: warning: long long int format, long unsigned intarg (arg 3)
/usr/src/sys/dev/mfi/mfi.c:746: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size
/usr/src/sys/dev/mfi/mfi.c:749: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size
/usr/src/sys/dev/mfi/mfi.c:787: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size
/usr/src/sys/dev/mfi/mfi.c:791: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size
/usr/src/sys/dev/mfi/mfi.c:801: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size
/usr/src/sys/dev/mfi/mfi.c: In function `mfi_free_skinny_memory':
/usr/src/sys/dev/mfi/mfi.c:1126: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size
/usr/src/sys/dev/mfi/mfi.c:1130: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size
/usr/src/sys/dev/mfi/mfi.c:1140: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size
/usr/src/sys/dev/mfi/mfi.c: In function `mfi_bio_command':
/usr/src/sys/dev/mfi/mfi.c:2095: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size
/usr/src/sys/dev/mfi/mfi.c:2097: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size
/usr/src/sys/dev/mfi/mfi.c: In function `mfi_ioctl':
/usr/src/sys/dev/mfi/mfi.c:2994: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/obj/usr/src/sys/CTS_GENERIC.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
=======================================================================
```

Suggestions, anyone?


----------



## Freestyler (Nov 2, 2010)

Any work on this?


----------



## joel@ (Nov 4, 2010)

Yes, there is a mps(4) driver in HEAD.


----------



## maslivets (Nov 5, 2010)

Does it support amd64?


----------



## joel@ (Nov 6, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## hanswu23 (Nov 23, 2010)

Has there been any further discussion on this driver?  Has anybody had any success with the driver?  I've got it running on a Dell r710 attached to an MD3200.  I'm able to see the MD3200 and the card.  The disk advertised by the system is pretty hit and miss.


----------



## danbi (Jan 14, 2011)

There seems to be driver version 3.98 for the LSI MegaRAID 9240 controller at http://www.lsi.com/channel/products/raid_controllers/megaraid_9240-8i/index.html that is supposed to support FreeBSD 8.x 32bit and 64bit (64bit was missing before). Since this controller is based on LSISAS2008, perhaps the LSI additions might be backported to the FreeBSD mfi driver?

Has anyone tested this?


----------



## phoenix (Feb 16, 2011)

Ken posted a patch for the mps(4) driver for use with 8-STABLE to the -stable mailing list.  Give that a try, and see how things go.


----------



## phoenix (Feb 18, 2011)

And, now, Ken has committed the mps(4) driver to 8-STABLE.


----------



## bogchop (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi,

I'd very much like to use this driver, I'm currently running 8.2-RELEASE and have a HP SAS with an LSI 9211-8i card.

I actually tried myself to use cvsup to update to -STABLE. I downloaded a few files in initiating the command, spent 1-2 hours using makeworld/buildworld/etc... rebooted into single user mode, ran a few commands and after I was done. After checking, it seems like I was still on 8.2-RELEASE, and could not see any further connected HDDs which are currently sitting on the controller.

I've used BSD before for a short while, but I'm not 100% familiar with compiling specifics so I was running a bit blindly. Could someone please offer me some direction as to how I should attempt to retrieve the driver that was merged into the STABLE branch and compile/get it up and running? I'm not after an essay, just a bit of a push to get me going 

Cheers,

bogchop


----------



## rdeiriar (Apr 16, 2011)

See "24.5.2.3 Using FreeBSD-STABLE" in the excellent FreeBSD Handbook

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/current-stable.html

Very, very summarized (my way)

1. Install cvsup-without-gui
2. Copy /usr/share/examples/cvsup/stable-supfile somewhere, and edit it to select a cvs mirror (i.e. replace the CHANGE-THIS text with one of the host names at "A.6.7 CVSup Sites" in http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/cvsup.html)
3. As root *cvsup -g -L 2 stable-supfile*
4. *cd* to /usr/src  then  *make buildworld*, *make buildkernel*, *make installkernel*, *make installworld*, *mergemaster*, checking carefully for errors before proceeding from one step to the next
5. reboot

BTW, the driver functions perfectly with the Dell Perc H200 (OEM SAS 2008) controller

Best regards,
Roberto


----------



## phoenix (Apr 16, 2011)

Step one is not needed as csup(1) is part of the base install, and does the exact same thing as cvsup.

Then step 3 can be changed to use *csup* instead of *cvsup*.


----------



## Rudde (Apr 24, 2011)

@rdeiriar, do it work perfect with 32-bit or 64-bit? 

I'm building a rig now and it's Supermicro X8ST3-F (LSI 1068E) vs Supermicro X8DTH-6F (LSI 2008) which I am going to run together with HP SAS Expander and FreeBSD x64.

So if I can't be sure that LSI 2008 will do the job with FreeBSD x64 (I don't want any BS) I'll go for LSI 1068E but If there is good support for LSI 2008 I really want it. 

I read around at other forums that they don't trust LSI 2008 and FreeBSD for some reason. So I made a account here to ask.

I hope anyone can help me out here :S


----------



## rdeiriar (Apr 25, 2011)

I am running a 4 disk mirror+stripe zpool (what would be the equivalent of Raid 10 under zfs) with a 64 bit 8.2-STABLE kernel.

No problems so far.


----------



## aragon (Apr 29, 2011)

I recently ended up with a Supermicro AOC-USAS2-L8i (LSI 2008) when I ordered an AOC-USAS-L8i (LSI 1068) controller.  Not too sure yet if I should try pursue the older part or take a leap of faith.  Any more positive reports with the new mps(4) driver?


----------



## serverhamster (May 4, 2011)

I too have a Supermicro board with LSI SAS 2008. I followed the instructions for an upgrade to -STABLE, despite being new to FreeBSD. The upgrade turned out fine, but the mps driver is not working.

On IRC, someone told me the reason that the card isn't detected is because vendor and manufacturing id's are set to 0xffff in /usr/src/sys/dev/mps/mps_pci.c.


----------



## Rudde (May 5, 2011)

serverhamster said:
			
		

> I too have a Supermicro board with LSI SAS 2008. I followed the instructions for an upgrade to -STABLE, despite being new to FreeBSD. The upgrade turned out fine, but the mps driver is not working.
> 
> On IRC, someone told me the reason that the card isn't detected is because vendor and manufacturing id's are set to 0xffff in /usr/src/sys/dev/mps/mps_pci.c.



And that's fixable?


----------



## serverhamster (May 5, 2011)

Further research:

```
# pciconf -lv
none2@pci0:3:0:0:       class=0x010700 card=0x040015d9 chip=0x00731000 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'LSI Logic (Was: Symbios Logic, NCR)'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = SAS
```
According to a small discussion at http://docs.freebsd.org/cgi/mid.cgi?AANLkTin6nhHUVFHvqj9uX7Ku+b33RravcaG3orL+a53_ there are serious bugs in the reference code and the card simply isn't supported at this point. 

Is there anything I can do to make it work? (Learning C and basic driver development might be a practical answer, but I'd like a faster solution for now.)


----------



## aragon (May 8, 2011)

I just plugged my AOC-USAS2-L8i in and so far things seem to be good:


```
mps0: <LSI SAS2008> port 0xe000-0xe0ff mem 0xfe5c0000-0xfe5c3fff,0xfe580000-0xfe5bffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci1
mps0: Firmware: 07.00.00.00
mps0: IOCCapabilities: 185c<ScsiTaskFull,DiagTrace,SnapBuf,EEDP,TransRetry,IR>
mps0: [ITHREAD]
```

Mine has the following IDs:


```
mps0@pci0:1:0:0:	class=0x010700 card=0x040015d9 chip=0x00721000 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
```

And here's a Caviar Black attached to it:


```
da0 at mps0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
da0: <ATA WDC WD2002FAEX-0 1D05> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-5 device 
da0: 600.000MB/s transfers
da0: Command Queueing enabled
da0: 1907729MB (3907029168 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 243201C)
```

I haven't done anything more than some test dd transfers from the drives.  Later this weekend I'll be putting a RAIDZ2 vdev on it...


----------



## Rudde (May 9, 2011)

I went with LSI 1068E ppl, I don't handel bs when it comes to this.

Anyway, no problem just to upgrade whenever stuff work and I need more then 100 TB of storage..


----------



## serverhamster (May 17, 2011)

I got a new board because the LSI SAS card had defective firmware. Using 8.2-STABLE it shows:

```
mps0@pci0:3:0:0:        class=0x010700 card=0x040015d9 chip=0x00721000 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'LSI Logic (Was: Symbios Logic, NCR)'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = SAS
```
Notice the *chip=0x0072* instead of *chip=0x0073*. There are 3 types of firmware for this card:

iMR: Provided by a hardware key I originally used. Provides RAID5.
IR: Provides other RAID (not 5)
IT: HBA mode with older firmware. No RAID. This works and is what we want.
Taking out the hardware key was a trip down memory lane. (read: MSDOS)


----------



## aragon (May 18, 2011)

serverhamster said:
			
		

> I got a new board because the LSI SAS card had defective firmware. Using 8.2-STABLE it shows:
> 
> ```
> mps0@pci0:3:0:0:        class=0x010700 card=0x040015d9 chip=0x00721000 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
> ...


Do you have the AOC-USAS2-L8i, or which one?  How did your card ship, and what works with mps(4)?

My L8i came as 0x0072 out the box, and worked fine with mps(4) and all disks showing up as if it were an HBA.

Strangely, everything I read about this card is that it ships with IR firmware, and indeed its BIOS shows RAID0/RAID1 options.  It seems to just present raw disks to the OS if no hardware RAID volume is setup, so not sure what is the point of the IT firmware?


----------



## serverhamster (May 19, 2011)

aragon said:
			
		

> Do you have the AOC-USAS2-L8i, or which one?  How did your card ship, and what works with mps(4)?


The card came onboard a SuperMicro H8DG6-F motherboard. The only thing I know is that it's based on the LSI 2008 IC. The motherboard manual lists it as a 'Integrated LSI 2008 SAS2 controller'. The iMR firmware capabilities are provided by an optional AOC-SAS2-RAID5-KEY RAID5.



			
				aragon said:
			
		

> My L8i came as 0x0072 out the box, and worked fine with mps(4) and all disks showing up as if it were an HBA.
> 
> Strangely, everything I read about this card is that it ships with IR firmware, and indeed its BIOS shows RAID0/RAID1 options.  It seems to just present raw disks to the OS if no hardware RAID volume is setup, so not sure what is the point of the IT firmware?



The original board came with older iMR firmware and didn't recognize the full capacity of the advanced format drives I'm using. The replacement board came with v7 IR firmware. I flashed it to IT firmware because of all the recommendations to use IT firmware for ZFS. I'm not entirely convinced that IT and IR are any different for single disks though. They are both 0x0072.


----------



## olav (May 20, 2011)

I have an IBM Serverraid m1015 Controller (LSI 9240), and it has chip=0x00731000 and I can confirm that it's not detected with the FreeBSD 8.2-STABLE snapshot dated 2011.05.20.
Is there a roadmap for the development around this driver?

The controller is cheap, fast and most important for me is that it supports 3TB harddrives.


----------



## serverhamster (May 24, 2011)

olav, if you're planning to use ZFS, you might as well flash it to IR or IT firmware. The card will then be detected. Make sure, it is the correct firmware though! If possible, get your firmware image from IBM.
See http://kb.lsi.com/KnowledgebaseArticle16266.aspx


----------



## Rudde (May 25, 2011)

So if it's in IT mode you don't need drivers or drivers are not important? What?


----------



## olav (May 25, 2011)

According to this thread, it's not possible to flash the IBM ServeRaid M1015 to IT mode.


----------



## serverhamster (May 25, 2011)

Rudde said:
			
		

> So if its in IT mode you don't need drivers og drivers are not important? WHAT?



No, when the card is in IT or IR mode, the mps(4) driver will be used. The driver does not support iMR firmware.


----------



## olav (May 25, 2011)

I found this about Flashing the IBM ServeRaid M1015 to IT mode. I will test it later tonight to see if it works.


----------



## olav (May 28, 2011)

Fantastic! I can confirm that following that example will make your IBM ServeRaid m1015 work great in FreeBSD 8 Stable! Even hot swapping works fine!

I've not stress tested it yet though.


----------



## MasterCATZ (Jun 11, 2011)

How did you get it to work? Flashed my IBM M1015 as an LSI 9211 in IT Mode (also tried 9240 still a no go).


```
none2@pci0:4:0:0:       class=0x010700 card=0x30401000 chip=0x00721000 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'LSI Logic (Was: Symbios Logic, NCR)'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = SAS

pci4: <mass storage, SAS> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
```

FreeBSD 8.2

And it's still not detecting HDDs. Mainboard BIOS picks them up. FreeBSD BTX loader sees them. When FreeBSD boots: nothing.


----------



## MasterCATZ (Jun 13, 2011)

serverhamster said:
			
		

> On IRC, someone told me the reason that the card isn't detected is because vendor and manufacturing id's are set to 0xffff in /usr/src/sys/dev/mps/mps_pci.c.



Ok, so how do I change /usr/src/sys/dev/mps/mps_pci.cto work?


```
{ MPI2_MFGPAGE_VENDORID_LSI, MPI2_MFGPAGE_DEVID_SAS2008,
            0xffff, 0xffff, 0, "LSI SAS2008" },
```

is the code in the file.


```
ecap 0004[128] = unknown 1
none1@pci0:6:0:0:	class=0x010400 card=0x03b11014 chip=0x00731000 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'LSI Logic (Was: Symbios Logic, NCR)'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = RAID
    cap 01[50] = powerspec 3  supports D0 D1 D2 D3  current D0
    cap 10[68] = PCI-Express 2 endpoint max data 128(4096) link x2(x8)
    cap 03[d0] = VPD
    cap 05[a8] = MSI supports 1 message, 64 bit 
    cap 11[c0] = MSI-X supports 15 messages in map 0x14
ecap 0001[100] = AER 1 0 fatal 0 non-fatal 1 corrected
ecap 0004[138] = unknown 1
```
is the PCI card's details.

Stock card is chip=0x00731000 X Flashed Cards are chip=0x00721000.

This is really starting to bug me now.

I have 

3x M1015 
1x Stock 
1x 9240 Firmware
1x 9211 IT Firmware 

and none are working in FreeBSD, even after trying 8.2-STABLE and 9-CURRENT, yet a basic MS DOS 7 disk picks up the HDDs.

Another issue is in 9-CURRENT:

`# atacontrol list`

```
atacontrol: control device not found: No such file or directory
```

`# uname -a`

```
FreeBSD  9.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 9.0-CURRENT #3: Mon Jun 13 11:37:34 EST 2011     root@:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```


----------



## serverhamster (Jun 13, 2011)

MasterCATZ said:
			
		

> FreeBSD 8.2



The driver isn't in 8.2-RELEASE. It's in 8.2-STABLE.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 13, 2011)

@MasterCATZ, read (and act on) the PM you received.


----------



## dkline201 (Jul 8, 2011)

Rudde said:
			
		

> @rdeiriar, do it work perfect with 32-bit or 64-bit?
> 
> I'm building a rig now and it's Supermicro X8ST3-F (LSI 1068E) vs Supermicro X8DTH-6F (LSI 2008) which I am going to run together with HP SAS Expander and FreeBSD x64.
> 
> ...



======================================================================================

We have FreeBSD 8.1 booting fine on the SuperMicro X8DTL-6F SAS port,  and I have run some pretty extensive drive benchmarks with SAS OS and four SAS data drives.  BUT,  AFAIK,  there is still no RAID1 support for this setup.  We want to mirror the OS drive and then the other 6 SAS ports are for pass through data drives (no RAID).

Anyone know the status of RAID1 support for this X8DTL-6F with the embedded LSI2008?


----------



## fdeliege (Sep 28, 2011)

*New binary driver from lsi*

I have been struggling on getting the mps driver to access all the drives on the 12 bays of a Dell R515 without success.  For the first 6 bays, everything is working fine. Has anyone succeeded in getting more than 6 drives working with the current driver?  

I have found the following that seem to indicate that there is a binary version of the driver available for Freebsd.  I could not find the binary.  Has anyone found it and tried it?  

http://www.lsi.com/downloads/Public/Solid%20State%20Storage/WarpDrive%20SLP-300/LSI_SSS_P3/MPSLSI_FreeBSD_P3.txt

Francois


----------



## MasterCATZ (Sep 28, 2011)

16 Drives in 8 disk Groups 

when I get around to swapping main boards over it will be  24 disk 3x PCI-e cards 

but I have no idea how I even got it working I think I was using 9 beta

planing on getting stuck back into it next month as that's when I run out of hdd space again


----------



## smj (Oct 5, 2011)

*9212-4i4e working with mps in 201105 8.2-STABLE snapshot*

I bought a used IBM-branded LSI 9212-4i4e HBA Card (Option - 46M0907 FRU - 68Y7354) to put in an HP DL140 G3. I had already installed a pure ZFS setup with only swap outside the mirrored ZFS pool, but of course since I was using 8.2-RELEASE it couldn't do anything with the SAS2008-based controller. (The controller had IT firmware loaded when I received it.)

I downloaded the amd64-memstick version of 201105 8.2-STABLE from ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/snapshots, booted it up, and lo and behold the mps(4) driver has done it's thing - I can see the four external drives attached to the 9212.

So far so good, but I do have a question. I notice if I load the AHCI module before booting, the drives on the internal Intel SATA controller show up as ada devices, but the drives on the 9212 still show up as da devices. I understand AHCI enables some good things - is mps(4) doing this under the covers, or am I missing out on something there?


(Drafted that last night, before I reinstalled from 8.2-STABLE. Just went ahead with the drives as the mps(4) driver presented them (da0-da3). Last restore is running now, time for me to get some sleep...)


----------



## linuxunix (Nov 24, 2011)

I am trying to create a custom FreeBSD ISO as it is unable to detect the hard disk (LSI MegaRAID SAS 9240-xx). It didn't work for me. Any idea how can I get it fixed?


----------



## MasterCATZ (Nov 24, 2011)

`# echo mps_load="YES">> /boot/loader.conf`
 how ever I can not rerember what the difference is with having ' 
`# echo 'mps_load="YES"'>> /boot/loader.conf`

that might be a possibility I just used 9.0 RC2 and it was built into the kernel but not enabled 

how ever I am assuming you have already tried that


----------



## linuxunix (Nov 26, 2011)

Is it mfi or mps for LSI MegaRAID SAS 9240-8i? Where I need to supply this command? Though I am unable to see FreeBSD 9.0 Rc2 to detect this card on my PowerEdge Server, so it fails to install further. Flashing the firmware to IT mode is something new and I wonder if it is the same way for my PowerEdge server (as seen for IBM machines). Building up new patched Custom ISO for FreeBSD is too not working for me as it fails to incorporate mfi patch into make release. Please suggest in my case.


----------



## peetaur (Nov 29, 2011)

> Is it mfi or mps for LSI MegaRAID SAS 9240-8i?


According to this page, your MegaRAID SAS 9240-8i card uses the "LSISAS2008" SAS controller.

According to this page, the mps driver should handle your "LSISAS2008" controller.

The mfi driver man page doesn't seem to mention your card or controller.

I am using the mps driver, but I never tried the installer. I installed manually on the command line, using this guide, because I wanted a ZFS mirror root file system. 



> Where I need to supply this command?


On a FreeBSD 8.2 RELEASE, which does not come with mps, I added the mps.ko file to /boot/kernel/ and typed `# kldload mps` and then added to my /boot/loader.conf:

```
mps_load="YES"
```

And then later I switched to 8.2-STABLE-2011.09.27 (due to severe ZFS instability in 8.2 RELEASE and 8.2-STABLE-2011-05).

And later switched to the mpslsi driver, and changed the above lines to:

```
mps_load="NO"
mpslsi_load="YES"
```

So give the manual install a try to see if it is any different. Or try the FixIt shell to load the driver (which as far as I know is loaded by default in anything later than 8.2-STABLE), check that the disks work, and then go back to the installer. Or try the lsi driver (I tried it to see if it fixed some SCSI timeouts though, not disk detection)

Also one more note, I had a similar problem on my server but not on a virtual machine, where when booting off of (forget which one) 8.2 Release or Stable, it had some strange behavior, like not detecting my CD-ROM to run the FixIt shell, until I went to the options and selected something like "refresh devices". So you could try that too.


----------

